# Réseau local OSX Lion - Windows 7



## oather (19 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir à tous !

Je dispose d'un MBP fraîchement passé sous Lion et d'un fixe sous Windows 7.
Hier encore, lorsque je connectais mes deux ordinateurs par un cable ethernet je pouvais voir/transférer des fichiers d'un ordinateur à l'autre. Depuis que je suis sous Lion, impossible de les détecter !

Le partage des fichiers SMB est bien activé, le nom du groupe de travail est bien le même  (les paramètres sont resté comme hier).

Avez-vous une solution miracle (à moins qu'il ne faille attendre 10.7.3) ?

Merci,
Florian

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h55 ----------

Bon en insistant un peu et en modifiant quelques paramètres du firewall je peux voir les ordinateurs (Mac depuis le PC et le PC depuis le Mac), je peux me connecter au PC depuis le mac mais pas l'inverse !

Lorsque j'essaie de me connecter au Mac depuis le PC, il me demande mes identifiants et me dit sans cesse qu'ils ne sont pas corrects


----------



## oather (20 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour !

Si personne ne me réponds c'est qu'il semblerait que ce problème j'ai jamais eu lieu ?
C'est assez bizarre quand même que je puisse accéder à Windows depuis mon Mac mais pas l'inverse !

Merci,
Florian


----------



## Polo35230 (20 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai pas vraiment d'idée, je ne suis pas sous Lion.
Chez moi, sous windows7, je vais dans centre réseau et partage--outils---connecter un lecteur réseau, puis je tape:  \\@IPduMac

Côté Mac, désactive complètement  le firewall du Mac pour faire un essai (c'est une connexion entrante...)
Dans le partage de fichiers, essaie de mettre comme utilisateurs :Tous

Mais je pense que tu as dû faire tout ça!


----------



## oather (22 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir,

Effectivement, j'ai déjà essayé tout ça 

Bon et bien mystère, en espérant qu'avec la prochaine mise à jour ce problème soit résolu !

Merci,
Florian


----------



## Naicko (16 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour j'ai eu ce problème et un autre voir mon sujet : http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/probleme-reseau-lion-seven-935802.html#post10427682

Sinon il suffit dans les parametre de partage soit de cocher ton compte ou de crée un compte de partage, et ensuite tu rentre tes identifiants dans windwos et sa marche !!


----------

